# Something awfull with latest mysql on latest FreeBSD



## aga (Oct 22, 2009)

Hi,

I have tested myisam tables performance with multi threaded sysbench benchmark on various last versions of mysql and freebsd and I've got very weird figures.

Machine is dual quad-core Xeon, sysbench most options at default for freebsd port.
Number of threads: 1,2,4,6,8,12,16
This was the last "good" config -- freebsd 7.0 + mysql 5.0.81
Tps was: 437,620,580,584,600,604,602.

All other combinations I've tried and these are freebsd 7.1 and 7.2 (with ULE and BSD schedulers) plus mysql 5.0.81 and 5.1.34 (builded with or without mutexes) ended in a pattern like this: 415,587,701,322,224,166,149. Speedup to the 4 threads and then fast decline.
For comparison performance for innodb in this conditions was: 392,718,1293,1580,1807,1698,1678.

Unfortunately we are forced to use myisam and heavy multithreading as we are using search for polygon intersection against pretty big table filled with polys for our application and this is the most costly operation.

So maybe? Anyone?


----------



## SirDice (Oct 22, 2009)

http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.0/en/server-parameters.html

Also note that InnoDB works best with file system caching off.


----------

